# Jobseekers benefit exhausted. Do i requalify?



## pallouie (5 Aug 2010)

Hi there.
I had been in full time employment for 8+ years but was put on part hours in August 2008, where I worked 3 days a week until Dec 2008. From Jan 2009 to end of April 2009 I worked only 1 day per week. I lost my job in April 2009 and went onto maternity leave. Since Feb 2010 I have been working part time in a new job(different days per week and different numbers of days per week). I received a letter in the post today to say that my jobseekers benefit has exhausted. Would I be correct in thinking that due to my present PRSI contributions in my part time job I would be building up my stamps again? I have to call into the social welfare office with ID, proof of address and my p60 for 2008. 
I would appreciate if anyone could shed any light on this for me as I am starting to fret about how I will survive with only my part time wage, and won't get chance to get into social welfare office until Monday.

Many thanks


----------



## MrEBear (5 Aug 2010)

Hi pallouie, you should be able to reapply for JSB as you have been earning stamps, the only down side is they may means test you. This happened to my brother and due to the amount of hours he was receiving from his part time job he did not qualify. Best thing you can do is go in on Monday and ask, but you should be able to reapply anyway.

Good luck Bear


----------



## pallouie (5 Aug 2010)

Thank you for your reply bear. I didn't even realise it could be means tested unless it was jobseekers allowance. I'll just to have to sit it out until Monday and see what happens.


----------



## Welfarite (5 Aug 2010)

JB is not means tested so it must have JA that Mr EBear's brother was assessed for. Best wait until you talk to SW as arranged before fretting! Requalifying for Jb is complicated enough when you are working part of the week. See here regarding categorisation and 'substantial loss' rules; best to chat to SW about your own situation as arranged and let them work it out for you.


----------



## pallouie (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks for your reply welfarite. Went into SW this morning and completed new forms. She said I "should" requalify, as I have over 13 weeks contributions, but wasn't saying for definite if I would requalify or not. Just a waiting game now.


----------

